# Haunters without yards



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

For the people out there that don't have yards and such, how to your do Halloween? I was thinking about putting something up, but what?


----------



## debbityboo (Jul 21, 2006)

I live in an apartment...so its a challenge. I decorate the livingroom by hanging bats from nylon string from the ceiling, have a blucky coming through an outside corner, torso on one side...pelvis and legs on the other. Make it look like he "crashed" through wall. A standing blucky stirring a large cauldron (turn table in bottom). Glue three 12in bluckies on a small black broomstick (36in long) from one standing like a surf board at back of broom, one hanging by his hands and foot like he's trying to get back on, one in front sitting straddled on broom hanging on with two hands like the pilot.Point broom at an angle toward floor. Suspend from ceiling with extra long tacks...doesn't make a big hole. I also let a fan "gently" move the air so the bats and broomstick sway a little. I have three large old foam type pumpkins (put glow sticks in them for light) that are stacked on top of each other with nylon string and hung from the plant hanger in the ceiling. That leaves room for the tombstone setting. I had a very large plastic screw that comes in two pieces (it was to be put on the computer monitor). I put the head part on top of my tv with the point on the screen with white cracks painted on screen. I put a blucky (12in) on the top like he was pushing the screw through the tv. Then I glued two (12in) bluckies one standing on another shoulders to stand from the floor by the side of the tv stand....then one kneeling down side of the tv with his hand extended toward the two on the ground (like he's helping him up). Then several (12in) bluckies on the coffe table in different poses looking toward the tv...like they are watching the others on the tv stand being BAD...lol My door is pulled back and the kids can see inside. We have a covered inside entry. The first year I didn't do anything...second I put these things up....but not one tot came to any of the apartments that I could see.  But I had fun anyway!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Do you let people come in to see that?


----------



## debbityboo (Jul 21, 2006)

We have screen doors...makes it easy for the kids to see or so my grandson told me. lol


----------



## Michigal (Jan 3, 2006)

That has to be so frustrating, DT.  
Have you thought about having Bluckies crawling out your window? Or hanging on for dear (non) life?
And of course, an FCG in the window will amaze everyone.
Think windows, dear, and someone with your amazingly "warped" mind will come up with a whole new look.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Michigal said:


> That has to be so frustrating, DT.
> Have you thought about having Bluckies crawling out your window? Or hanging on for dear (non) life?
> And of course, an FCG in the window will amaze everyone.
> Think windows, dear, and someone with your amazingly "warped" mind will come up with a whole new look.


Yes, that is what I am afraid of.


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

My friend just went into a local university and we have decided that we will decorate her door. Then shes going around door to door in her dorm dressed up and giving out candy


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

I don't have a yard, just a balcony and steps over a concrete driveway. So I do have some outdoor space, but not much, and not an actual yard. 

Last year I built a grave plot on a 4x8' piece of plywood that I can store in the garage, and I always have at least one bucky up on the balcony.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

necro you do an awesome job with the smaller space that you have...


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

DT I wouldn't let this get you down - I'm sure you can use your creative skills to come up with a way around this during your tough times.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

you could alway deck out a friends yard.


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Beepem said:


> necro you do an awesome job with the smaller space that you have...


Thanks 

It took some creative thought last year. Not everyone builds a graveyard on a concrete driveway, you know.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I say windows, windows, windows... now also. Many apartments now dont let the kids go door to door and they hand out candy at the front entrance. Find out what they do in your building, They may allow you to decorate the front of your building for the big night and volunteer to hand out the candy, lobby for funds from the rest in the apartment etc... It might be fun!


----------



## lady_bee (Jul 2, 2006)

Hellrazor said:


> I say windows, windows, windows... now also. Many apartments now dont let the kids go door to door and they hand out candy at the front entrance. Find out what they do in your building, They may allow you to decorate the front of your building for the big night and volunteer to hand out the candy, lobby for funds from the rest in the apartment etc... It might be fun!


Man, I can't wait to move to my new apartment this weekend. I get an extra window! The area we live in now has mostly older people so it's pretty dark by 9pm anyway and not much else going on. I know the new area has more kids and lots of people decorate their yards. Um, maybe I can stand on the sidewalk and hand out some candy too hehe.


----------



## Rocky (May 4, 2004)

I also live in an appart on the second floor and I don't have access to a yard. For the past 5 years I used to take some Halloween vacations to go visit my family and have a yard haunt there because I didn't wanna have a balcony haunt. lol They live on a farm so they could probably host all our haunts and there would even be some space left! lol

Anyway this year I'm staying in town. I'm planning on installing a Dracula prop up there with some other things. I want to put a spider-webbed victim in the staircase that leads to the second floor with some tarantulas and a haunted flashlight that says 'Help me!'. The final touch will be a haunted portrait of good ole Drac. :devil:


----------



## -blank- (Sep 10, 2006)

my house is actually just a concrete drivway and a house with no yard

Everyyear i just prop up a coffin jumper next to my door set uot a few jack o laterns and pop ups corpsed bluckies and other stuff all ovwer my porch and the inside of my house


----------

